# Crazy March Bees



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't see any comb building going on in your photo's. Please explain where the comb building is at, thanks.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

There is a little fresh comb built on the top bar underneath the cluster of bees.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, now I see it.


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

where are you in Indiana?


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I'm in Rosedale, IN which is close to Terre Haute, IN.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like my hive. You sure you didn't come over to my place to take pictures?


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

Yesterday I did a full inspection on 3 hives and didn't see any fresh wax. Thanks for the head up.


----------



## blueline (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Parke County,

Would you happen to be asociated with or have any contact info for Sugar Creek Beekeepers Club? If so would you PM me with it?

Thanks
Blueline
Sandcut


----------

